# How to add heart rate data to Strava rides



## Gingerbreadman (17 Aug 2016)

It is frustrating when you are using HRM data to monitor your fitness (e.g. Strava fitness and freshness) and you end up with a ride with no HRM data, either because you forgot to wear your HR band or the battery went. Here is a way you can insert an average HR across the ride:

I managed to add “spoof” HR data to a Strava file by adding the average HR from one of my other (similar rides) and inserting into the raw file. Its not that difficult. Of course the result is a flat line average HR right thru the ride – but that is probably good enough for estimating the stress load from that ride and a lot better than having nothing!

Here’s how I did it in Strava - I expect this is possible on other platforms.

1) Export the .tcx file. This is just a text file. Open it with a text editor such as notepad or wordpad.

2) Modify the summary data. From line 19, you can insert your average and max HR values between the <calories> and <intensity> tags like this:

<AverageHeartRateBpm>

<Value>156</Value>

</AverageHeartRateBpm>

<MaximumHeartRateBpm>

<Value>156</Value>

</MaximumHeartRateBpm>


I used 156 because this was the average of a similar (easy) ride. 

3) Modify the HRM values in the text file.

In order to replace the many many individual measurements that are logged in the file you can do a find and replace using the </DistanceMeters> tag to ensure the HR data goes in the right place. You will probably need to cut and paste the whole file into Word and then back into your text editor to do this, unless your text editor has a “find and replace” function.

Replace

</DistanceMeters>

with

</DistanceMeters><HeartRateBpm><Value>156</Value> </HeartRateBpm>


4) Save the file as a .txt file and rename it .tcx. You may need to untick the “Hide extensions for known file types” box in folder options so that Windows will allow you to do this.” If you don’t know how to do that, Google it.

5) Delete the original ride from your Strava log. (otherwise Strava will reject the upload as a duplicate file).

6) Manually upload your new file. 

Thats it!


----------



## huwsparky (17 Aug 2016)

Wow!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Aug 2016)

Do you realise you've taught yourself xml?


----------



## Stephenite (17 Aug 2016)

Good to know. My HRM has stopped working. I haven't washed the strap in about 18 months so it's probably that.


----------



## Jimidh (17 Aug 2016)

All very impressive but I don't see the point of adding in made up data on to Strava to monitor your fitness.


----------



## Gingerbreadman (19 Aug 2016)

@jefmcg It wasnt supposed to be impressive. It is indeed just basic html tag stuff. 

Historically this seems to be a much-lamented problem - see here:
https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...eart-Rate-data-to-an-existing-Strava-Activity

@Jimidh If you are using HR (and/or power meter) data to estimate your training load a la Andy Coggan/training peaks/Golden Cheetah etc. then having rides with missing data is practically a disaster because the training load data is then incomplete - i.e. wrong! At least by manually adding an average HR you can estimate the training stress load and it will get included with the rest of your data.


----------



## huwsparky (19 Aug 2016)

Gingerbreadman said:


> @jefmcg
> 
> @Jimidh If you are using HR (and/or power meter) data to estimate your training load a la Andy Coggan/training peaks/Golden Cheetah etc. then having rides with missing data is practically a disaster because the training load data is then incomplete - i.e. wrong! At least by manually adding an average HR you can estimate the training stress load and it will get included with the rest of your data.



Mate, your not going to see anything impressive happen over the course of a single ride regarding an individual's fitness. Just not worth worrying over from a training point of view at least.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Aug 2016)

Gingerbreadman said:


> @Jimidh If you are using HR (and/or power meter) data to estimate your training load a la Andy Coggan/training peaks/Golden Cheetah etc. then having rides with missing data is practically a disaster because the training load data is then incomplete - i.e. wrong! At least by manually adding an average HR you can estimate the training stress load and it will get included with the rest of your data.


The data you're adding isn't much if at all better than no data though, and then it's HR - which is a whole different argument


----------



## T4tomo (23 Aug 2016)

Gingerbreadman said:


> @jefmcg It wasnt supposed to be impressive. It is indeed just basic html tag stuff.
> 
> Historically this seems to be a much-lamented problem - see here:
> https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us...eart-Rate-data-to-an-existing-Strava-Activity
> ...


A disaster? Hardly a disaster, Jedwood surviving childhood, now that's a disaster.


----------

